# living in thailand but NOt retiring



## pedo (Jun 20, 2012)

aloha;

I will be moving there sometime this year, and I am old enough to qualify for the retirement VISA BUT--- th e minimum seems quite high!!

Is it easy to "renew" a visitors visa each year, I've ve one can extened a three month visa bt adding nine months on--- THen go out of the country for a dat m (ie; Laos) and get your passport re-stamped.
Is this popular? Is it easy? Is it legit (legal), I will have a 'nest-egg', BUT $2'000 US is Alot,,,correct..........???

any input anybody?


Thanks and aloha


Pedo


----------



## bkk (Aug 6, 2012)

pedo said:


> aloha;
> 
> I will be moving there sometime this year, and I am old enough to qualify for the retirement VISA BUT--- th e minimum seems quite high!!
> 
> ...


For a retirement visa you need 65,000 baht a month income or 800,000 baht in the bank. That's not a great amount when it comes to living in Thailand. You can live here cheaply, but depends on how good a standard of living you want. 

Yes, it's legit to travel to the border and get a new stamp in your passport but some places now only give a 30 day stamp, so you might have to go back and forth every 30 days, which is a real hassle. It's easy to renew a retirement visa as long as you have the income needed. If you haven't then you'll be back and forth to the border regularly.


----------



## SelfEsteem (Aug 7, 2012)

There are plenty of ways to do it. Some places even only give 14 days when you re-enter via land (instead of air) and you have gone in and out repeatedly. But there are always ways to do it, best to just ask other expats in your area about it, things change all the time, but what remains is that there are always ways.


----------

